# 

## ivalp

.                 ?  ,     .

----------


## .

.      .
  .217 ,     .  ,   .

----------


## ivalp

.        ,            ?      ,  .  .             ,    .   ?     ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,           ?


    .



> .             ,    .   ?


 ,

----------


## ivalp

,    -        (    )        : 

                  .             .    ,      

,  .

                 (. 10 . 3 . 217  ).      ,  ,       .       .                ,     .  ,                     (. 10 . 3 . 217  ).

,          ,       26  2005 .  16141/04.   ,          . ,              .           ,   .         ,       .

----------


## .

*ivalp*,    .   .     .        .
   .  .       .
    .       .217      .      :Frown:

----------


## ivalp

,   .  -        - . ( 100 ),      .    ,   ?  ,  ,   :         ,  ?

----------


## .

> ,   .  -


   .      . 



> ,  ?


      4 .,

----------


## ivalp

,   ,     .

----------


## ivalp

,                   ,     100-300 .    ,       ,       .    ,         ? ,  .

----------


## .

.   .      .
          ?   :Frown: 
     ?         - ? ?     ?        -      :Wink:

----------


## ivalp

,   -       ,   - .         ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## ivalp

, ,         .,        .     3- .
       ,         ,        . 

         ,    ,    .       ;       , ,     ,     ;         ,        ;     ;     , -   . 

           .          5%  ,   -   -            7%  . 

          ,          ,  "         ". 

   ,     - ,         ;   ,     ;    ;         ;  ;     ;        ,      . 

    ,  ,          ,       ,         . 

   ,     ,    .           ,     .

:    



   " " 5  2011 .

----------

,     ,     . 
             235  18.07.2011  .            :      01.01.2011???

----------


## .

1  2012

----------

.

----------

